# cloudy frag



## Klutch (Mar 23, 2011)

my hgh 176-191 frag is cloudy and not disolving.is this normal.
i cant find any info claiming it is. does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## hdemmon446 (Mar 23, 2011)

well im not an expert but my doc had perscribed me semorelin a while back and i had a batch of it that was cloudy and he told me to throw it away and not to use it and then he soon switched suppliers. That tells me something is wrong with it?? Maybe someone else has a better answer


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 23, 2011)

Real frag is always cloudy. Here is why. 

The chemical sequence of HGH Fragment is such that it contains very hydrophobic amino acids.  Hydrophobic amino acids are very difficult to dissolve.  Hydrophobic molecules are literally "water- fearing".  A good example of a hydrophobic compound is oil- petroleum.  You could see this when BP's oil well spilled millions of gallons of oil into the Gulf.  It was not "diluted" by the water.  Water is actually an excellent solvent for most peptides.

HGH Fragment is by far the most hydrophobic of any peptides available related to GH research.  Now, you have probably purchased HGH Fragment in the past and not had this issue.  That is because your HGH Fragment came from China or because- for reasons I cannot fully explain- this is not an issue with every reconstituted vial.  The process in China includes using a copious amount of acetonirile.  To put this into perspective- when our peptides are being synthesized and then tested for purity- a small amount of acetonirile is used to remove the impurities from a column that is being tested during the HPLC- .1% acetonirile to be exact.

Now acetonirile is a poisonous substance and needs to be removed from the final product- (it metabolizes into cyanide).  If this substance is not removed, the effects can be very dangerous indeed.  Chinese chemists use 10% acetonirile to dissolve the HGH Fragment! 

So, although this is very counter-intuitive, the fact that your HGH Fragment is cloudy tells you that it is true HGH Fragment, and that it does NOT contain copious amounts of acetonirile.

We know it is not aesthetically pleasing, and again it is hard to wrap our minds around the fact that if something is cloudy that it might not be "bad for us" as compared to something that is not.  It is counter to our experiences in life.

Here is the "fix".  1ml of .6% Acetic Acid will completely resolve the situation!  The peptides are completely solvent in that mixture.  


Extreme Peptide


----------



## hdemmon446 (Mar 23, 2011)

is that only for frag? why would my dr tell me to throw out my sermorelin when that happened?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 23, 2011)

cloudiness is fine.. . i should have been more specific with my question... its that there is small particals floating in there... is that normal?


----------



## cutright (Mar 23, 2011)

Cloudiness is normal like everyone said...I still use the hell out of it!


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 23, 2011)

If there are particles then let it sit over night in the fridge or add some acetic acid


Extreme Peptide


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 23, 2011)

I would leave the acetic acid out. May degrade due to lower pH. I am running the frag now. Like they said it's hydrophobic- water fearing. Pin that stuff and smile!


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys first Time using Ep frag. Used SR prior. 
Extreme fast shipping A plus service. Question just diluted my frag in 2pm bact. Water and the powder dissolved completely. In you post u stated all real frag is cloudy. Is mine bad? Like I said in the past I used SR and it was cloudy as you stated it should be. Do you have the GC for my batch? Thanks for the help


----------



## stylus187 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Guys first Time using Ep frag. Used SR prior.
> Extreme fast shipping A plus service. Question just diluted my frag in 2pm bact. Water and the powder dissolved completely. In you post u stated all real frag is cloudy. Is mine bad? Like I said in the past I used SR and it was cloudy as you stated it should be. Do you have the GC for my batch? Thanks for the help


 its not a case of being good or bad, Ive used both, it depends on how it was manufactured! Some suppliers add more acid then others.


----------

